# No-nut November



## fenixpollo

It is becoming a trend in the United States for some men to practice No-nut November. It's similar to the idea of No-shave November, during which men don't shave for the entire month. The usage of nut in this context is as a verb that means "to ejaculate". During No-nut November, a man goes the entire month without "nutting", or ejaculating, whether auto-erotically or otherwise.

This usage of nut as a verb isn't currently in our dictionary, but there have been a couple of previous related threads: make me nut and Get a nut off, Get their nut off.  However, neither of those threads currently has a proposed translation. :sad:

Here's a sample sentence:
Andrew is participating in No-nut November: he is refraining from having sex or masturbating for thirty days. He says "Every time you nut, you lose some of your masculine energy."

Does anyone have an idiomatic/colloquial/slang term for "ejaculate" in Spanish that would be a good translation of the verb "nut"? Ideally, my goal is to find a way to express this idea of No-nut November, but my guess is that I'll have to explain it... unless there is a similar trend in Spanish-speaking countries.


----------



## pops91710

correrse
correrse - Wiktionary


----------



## lauranazario

I hadn’t heard of No-nut November. 
However, since you’re looking for a slang term, here is one:
Venirse = to come
“Noviembre sin venirse”

Saludos, 
LN


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Con pops; _Noviembre sin correrse_.
En España al menos, aunque la expresión resulte extraña, su sentido es inequívoco; no precisarías explicación adicional.

Andrew participa en el _Noviembre sin correrse_. Durante treinta días no tendrá sexo ni se masturbará. Andrew afirma que "cada vez que te corres pierdes parte de tu energía masculina".

Aunque, precisamente por ser _slang_, dependerá de tu público o país diana...


----------



## franzjekill

¿El mes en particular es *No*vember por el "no" inicial en "no-nut" (aunque la vocal suena algo diferente) o por otra cosa?


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias a todos. Tenemos "come" en inglés como manera informal de decir "tener un orgasmo", y creo que correrse y venirse tienen ese matiz. ¿No habrá una manera aún más coloquial de decir lo mismo? Y, si no fuera mucho pedir eso ya, ¿no habrá una manera coloquial de decir "eyacular" (o sea, correrse/venirse pero solo para hombres)? Si no, tal vez en inglés nos obsesionamos con la eyaculación más que los hispanohablantes y por eso tenemos tantos modismos para describirla.


franzjekill said:


> ¿El mes en particular es *No*vember por el "no" inicial en "no-nut" (aunque la vocal suena algo diferente) o por otra cosa?


Creo que le has dado en el clavo, franz. La verdad es que no sé exactamente el origen de la frase, pero la conexión es tan obvia que tiene que ser correcto lo que dices.


----------



## Marsianitoh

"Movember" no se traduce, por lo tanto supongo que si se generaliza la iniciativa del " no- nut November" se adoptará directamente el nombre en inglés.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

fenixpollo said:


> ¿no habrá una manera coloquial de decir "eyacular" (o sea, correrse/venirse pero solo para hombres)?


Polución sería la alternativa que buscas a eyacular, si no quieres utilizar este término. Pero polución (Noviembre sin poluciones) probablemente precise, cuando menos, una desambiguación.
Aunque correrse es, como solicitabas, término coloquial/slang (venirse, al menos en España, sonaría extraño -y casi eufemístico), en tu contexto no dudaría en utilizar eyaculación; _Noviembre sin eyaculaciones. *** Post-edited/Added: _Aunque, releyendo, no estoy seguro; _*Noviembre sin correrse*_ suena bastante más "natural" y casi simpático; eyacular, aunque básicamente coloquial, le da un matiz técnico ligeramente extraño. 
Y sobre la peculiar necesidad inglesa de especificar quién eyacula, por tu tranquilidad, en castellano eyacular alude por defecto a la eyaculación masculina, y sólo a la femenina cuando especificado.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Hombre, podrías decir " Noviembre sin lefar/lefa", ahora,  suena de un basto...


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

fenixpollo said:


> La verdad es que no sé exactamente el origen de la frase, pero la conexión es tan obvia que tiene que ser correcto lo que dices.


_*Novembeard*_. Ese creo que es el juego de palabras original por el que se escogió precisamente noviembre. Y efectivamente, esta iniciativa consiste en pasarse el mes de noviembre sin afeitarse, por lo que sí parece pertinente traducir el mes -aunque efectivamente el mismo nombre pueda aplicarse en cualquier época del año; _me estoy haciendo un noviembre-sin-afeitado (aunque estemos en enero)_.



Marsianitoh said:


> Hombre, podrías decir " Noviembre sin lefar/lefa", ahora suena de un basto...


 sí, muy exacto, y terriblemente malsonante; definitivamente nada recomendable


----------



## Amapolas

¿Cómo les suena mojar?


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Amapolas said:


> ¿Cómo les suena mojar?


A mí me suena bien (bueno, fatal por otro lado, ya sabes), pero mojar excluiría el tema de la masturbación, en principio. Viene a ser como Noviembre sin follar pero sonando mucho mejor. Y a pesar de todo, con mínima explicación (Noviembre sin mojar incluye no masturbarse), podría funcionar. Sin embargo dos pegas; mojar no funcionaría en la frase ejemplo (cuando [mojas] pierdes energía masculina) y no diferencia en absoluto por género; una mujer podría sumarse sin duda al Noviembre sin mojar. Aunque etimológicamente tal vez no; mojar de dónde viene; ¿de mojar el churro?


----------



## Amapolas

Uy, qué complicado es esto.


----------



## Circunflejo

No es exactamente lo que buscas pero, quizá, noviembre sin soltar semen podría funcionar.


----------



## Cos Miami

*Noviembre sin leche*

Eso es lo más digerible que se me ocurre. Lo demás o es muy basto para una "moda nacional", o si no salta directamente a términos médico-quirúrgicos. Pero un punto medio que sea simpático y familiar... yo creo que en español no existe, así que lamentablemente no vamos a poder hacer esa moda


----------



## jilar

Pero ... ¡¿ a quién se le ocurre este tipo de modas?! 
¿Qué propósito tienen? Sano no es.
Ya puestos, si creen que sirve para algo, que lo hagan todo el año.

Como traducción, sí, "sin lefa" suena muy basto, pero sólo por el término empleado, si dices "semen" desde luego es menos vulgar, más formal o como lo quieras llamar. O esperma.

Otra alternativa: Noviembre casto.

Recuerdo cuando salió la bebida 7-up, algunos decían de forma chistosa "semen ap"


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Ok, aunque no sea lo que inicialmente buscaba fenixpollo, si nos olvidamos de intentar ser excesivamente claros con el nombre, tal vez esta opción podría funcionar (y su sentido no es tan oscuro en realidad, jugando con la idea de mojo/mojar);
_*Noviembre sin mojo*_
Me gusta aunque es chungo; ¡suena tan atractivo que apetece apuntarse! 
_*
Noviembre sin correrse*_
En fin, sigo pensando que esta es la más ajustada.
Y aunque suena simpática resulta mucho menos apetecible que la primera -lo que es otro punto a favor para ésta


----------



## Cos Miami

Otra ocurrencia, con rima y juego de palabras: *NoSiembre Noviembre
*


----------



## Marsianitoh

Noviembre sin darle al miembro.


----------



## Diccionarioman

La única manera fina de decirlo sería "Noviembre célibe".
Si quieres jerga para que suene igual de barriobajero que en inglés, lo más aproximado que se me ocurre es "Noviembre sin cascársela".


----------



## Marsianitoh

Diccionarioman said:


> La única manera fina de decirlo sería "Noviembre célibe".
> Si quieres jerga para que suene igual de barriobajero que en inglés, lo más aproximado que se me ocurre es "Noviembre sin cascársela".


Célibe no excluye cascársela y no cascársela no excluye echar  casquetes,  por lo que no se ajustan a los requisitos del " no- nut November" este de los collons. " Noviembre sin correrse" se acerca, pero no excluye a las mujeres,  por lo que si nos ponemos exquisitos no serviría para referirnos exclusivamente a no eyacular... Uff, mejor no lo traducimos y a lo mejor no llega aquí la moda.


----------



## jilar

_Nut_ de nuez, y la nuez es una semilla.
Igual que el semen es la "semilla". De hecho el origen etimológico es el mismo.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Las traducciones más literales para mi zona, serían: _Noviembre sin leche / No leche en noviembre / En noviembre, no leche / Noviembre-NoLeche /_

Da un poco de vergüenza escribir estas cosas.


----------



## jilar

¿No leche en noviembre?

Entiendo que te confunda el inglés, pero eso sería más bien:
Sin leche en nov...

Es que si alguien dice:
No leche en nov...
Algunos entenderán:
No le eche en nov... (pero han unido las es)


----------



## MiguelitOOO

jilar said:


> Entiendo que te confunda el inglés


Tienes razón. Estoy al estilo _No pain, no gain_.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

_*Nosiembre
Noviembre sin mojar
Noviembre sin correrse
Noviembre célibe
*_
A modo de selección del editor 
Aunque ninguna es perfecta -por los motivos ya comentados- estas serían -creo- opciones razonables. Salvo la primera, el resto no necesitaría explicación - aunque sí aclaración o especificación. La primera (sin falta de repetir noviembre) resulta razonable también y sólo precisa una mínima desambiguación (por posible confusión con contexto agrícola, aunque sería fácilmente incorporada al lenguaje cotidiano como tal -a la par que recupera la sonoridad original del _novembeard_).


----------



## Richardrick

It's no-nut november, put your goddamn dicks away = es el mes de no JALARSELA (masturbarse), guarden sus malditas v%@g%s.


----------



## Ballenero

jilar said:


> Noviembre casto.


Me quedo con esta, o si no:
_Noviembre de castidad_.

Rechazo todas las demás por malsonantes y barriobajeras.

(Pero que conste que yo no pienso unirme a esta iniciativa, al menos voluntariamente).


----------



## kaoruca

Madre mía, qué modas y qué hilo. Bueno, si quieres usar el "no", habría que hacerlo como proponía Miguelitooo: no corridas en noviembre (necesitaría desambigüación) o algo parecido. En cuanto a dejar claro que es un hombre, me parece que quedaría más forzado y malsonante. La palabra "miembro" es parecida a "noviembre" y quizá por ahí se pueda jugar con ellas (no "miembree" en noviembre o no "member" en "november" son tonterías que se me acaban de ocurrir). Sin duda, lo más idiomático sea usar "sin". Te han señalado algunas que podrían ir bien "noviembre sin correrse" . ¿"Nut" es vulgar? Porque "correrse" lo sería, bastante gráfico, aunque no tan malsonante como otras propuestas.
Otra que te propongo es enfocarlo así como "por un noviembre sin semen" o algo así. Aunque la propuesta de "correrse" por pops91710 sigue siendo la más resultona y coloquial, desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## lauranazario

Ballenero said:


> Rechazo todas las demás por malsonantes y barriobajeras.


Recuerda que en el post #1 se especificó que se estaban buscando equivalencias informales/idiomáticas/coloquiales (o sea, eufemismos) asociados a la eyaculación... y la mayoría de dichos coloquialismos no son bonitos ni finos. 


> Does anyone have an idiomatic/colloquial/slang term for "ejaculate" in Spanish that would be a good translation of the verb "nut"?


saludos,
LN


----------



## Masood

Does the OP want to translate "No-nut November" or just "nut" as a verb?


----------

